# Datenbankzugriff über JSP mit JDBC connector !



## reliC (7. Dez 2008)

Hi all,
Hab eine kleine Frage des verständnisses weis nicht ob ich das so realisieren kann wie ich mir das vorstelle. Ich habe eine JSP seite mit dem namen index als Beispiel. Dann möchte ich eine JDBC Klasse erstellen mit verschiedenen Methoden, die beschreiben wie in die Datenbank geschrieben wird, ausgelesen usw. 
Jetzt möchte ich ein Objekt der JDBC Klasse per ContextListener, zur Laufzeit der JSP seite bereitstellen.
Wenn ich jetzt irgendwelche Formulareingaben in der JSP mache und diese Absende, soll eine Methode des JDBC Objekts aufgerufen werden und dann die Daten eben in die Datenbank schreiben löschen oder wie auch immer.

Funktioniert das so überhaupt wie ich mir das Vorstelle oder muss ich über einen anderen weg gehen?? Ich weiß z.b gerade nicht ob ich ein Objekt der JDBC Klasse der JSP überhaupt bereitstellen kann? 

Wäre für ein paar tipps echt dankbar.

Greetz


----------



## gex (8. Dez 2008)

Ist zwar nicht mehr so ganz State of the Art was du da machen möchtest, aber zum Verständnis vielleicht trotzdem
nicht schlecht...

Diese beiden Seiten sollten dir eigentlich sowas zeigen:
http://www.roseindia.net/jsp/usingbeansinjsp.shtml
http://www.developer.com/java/other/article.php/626511

Grüsse


----------



## reliC (12. Dez 2008)

danke gex für die 2 Urls hab mich da mal durchgewuehlt und durch rumprobieren hab ich soweit mal meinen Ansatz wie ich das haben wollte. Mir war halt wichtig die Datenbankzugriffe aus den JSP 's rauszuhalten zwecks Übersichtlichkeit. Dort soll nach Formularverarbeitung einfach nur ne Funktion aufgerufen werden, welche dann erst die ganzen Datenbankzugriffe realisiert. Das hab ich jetzt soweit  

Greetz


----------

